# Looking for play by post players!



## SoulsFury (Jan 30, 2008)

New game! I'm running a 3.5 edition dnd game on http://www.freepowerboards.com/newworld/ It will be a play by post game and won't require much time, just a minimum of one post per day (and you can miss a day or so a week). Check it out.


----------



## Wik (Jan 31, 2008)

I assume you've checked out our own PbP threads, on the playing the game forum?  Lot of PbP players over there.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2008)

Seems like a wierd way to advertise a new play-by-post site/setting.  Especially with almost no details available both in the post, and on the PBP site you linked to.

EN World has its own very active PBP community, so I'm not sure how successful this will be.  You may want to post on RPGnet and other places online if you want any kind of decent chance for it to grow.

I'm kinda disappointed though that you have even less of a framework than The 13 Kingdoms did at the start; the folks involved in The 13 Kingdoms had a handful of folks working together at the start, and they brought the rest of their gaming groups along to try out the T13K setting and try to expand the community.

You really need to catch several people's interest before you try starting a campaign.....


----------

